# Focal



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

Currently running stock separates and will be running Focal separates in the near future. Platform is a MK4 Jetta. Rear doors will be housing an 8" MB Quart sub with no tweeter. Bass will come from 3 JL10W6 being pushed by old school Phoenix Gold power. 
My question is are any of you running Focal setups? If so what model and how do you like them? Ive had my eye on the 165V2 for a couple years now but have heard the lower end model actually has a better tweeter. The separates will be powered by Fosgate. Lets hear it fellas... and ladies.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

for the money wasted, other options can be had.
results are all in the install.


----------



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_for the money wasted, other options can be had.
results are all in the install.
thats it??? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sappersMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sappersMKIV* »_thats it??? Care to elaborate?

http://www.madisound.com/


----------



## [email protected] Audio Lodi (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Non_Affiliated)*

It wouldn't be a waste of money buying a kit that you absolutely love. It would be a waste of money buying something you haven't listened to. Go to your nearest Focal dealer and listen to few sets. And buy the one that sounds good to you and you pocket. There is nothing wrong with buying diy speakers. The only problem I see is going off of some elses taste. Also being able to design a proper xover for different speakers or tunning properly if you go active. Now, if you are a pro at acoustics go for it. If not you may only get partial performance of otherwise great speakers.
As far as focal speakers go the vr165 to me are an incredible set definitely more faithful to sound reproduction than anything in the access line. IMHO.


----------



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Audio Lodi)*

My problem is I have partial hearing loss in my left ear. As it stands right now I cant even tune my stock speakers well. I have to be able to turn it up really loud to get the desired effect of loud music. Ive sat in Focal's demo car and the sound was amazing. It was a station wagon though. My question was for the audio savvy people that have used them in a MK4 platform...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The crazy thing about loud music sounding good is
1) it relies on multiple near and far-source reflections so we perceive the sound is coming from everywhere. 
2) it relies on tactile transfer - making things move and vibrate - to make it seem louder
3) it relies on distortion to make it seem louder. Higher levels of distortion sound louder than low levels.
4) past a certain level, our brain/ears equalizes the different frequencies - self-preservation perhaps?
5) past a certain level, we perceive loud stereo as mono (distortion and reflections play a major role here)
In short: reflections and psycoacoustics.
I'm developing something for the car that should manipulate #1 and 5 very nicely.


----------



## Sazbard (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Focal (sappersMKIV)*

I've listened to some focal setups and I personally didnt like them at all, they are very bright speakers. But its not about what I think, what do YOU think? If you like them, go for it man!
I wouldnt bother with 8" subs in the rear doors. Why are you doing this?
Midbass?? Or just for bass?. Eitherway, for midbass then they need to be near the mid so you dont get seperation issues, and if its for bass, then you can get cancellation/phasing issues running different size subs and in different places...


----------



## 99BlackA4 (Mar 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Okay, This is topic I can relate to. When it comes to Car Audio don't jump on the bandwagon and buy the most expensive setup out there or what everyone else is running. Focal is nice, but you can make most speakers sound good with proper speaker placement and a little tuning. 
If you are basing your decision on a Demo Car, I would recommend that you listen to them in a regular car. Demo Cars are just that Demo Cars to entice you to buy.
I have ran Focal, JL Audio, Beyma, Custom Setups from Madisound, even Memphis and competed with each setup, having clean power and speaker placement have always been my key to success, plus it helps to run a decent processor (Pioneer Premier P9 Combo, Premier P1R).. 
If you are wanting something for daily driver, there's lots of mid level component sets out there that will get you want you want. If you want loud, really loud, crowd drawing loud, I know a decent brand that can accomplish this..


----------



## Menschmaschine (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Focal (sappersMKIV)*

That's the same speaker setup I have had my eye on. They have an even better performing speaker that I have been thinking about. But it cost 1400 per set. Way out of my price range. But that doesn't mean I don't want it.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Focal (Menschmaschine)*

I would recommend listening to a setup and buying it based on the sound you like to hear. I actually have all focal components in my car but I had heard them in other cars and wanted it after that. 
Current:
Front- Focal KRX3
Rear- Focal KRX3
Center- Focal KRX3(midx2 and tweeterx1)
Trunk- Focal 165w
Previous:
Front- Focal 165W
Rear- Focal 165 K2
Trunk- Focal 165 K2
I love them. The tweeter was pretty aggressive on the 165W and the K2. The original 165's cam with a TN47 tweeter, then they moved to a TN51 along with the 165W. Very aggressive but the tweeters have a DB switch on the crossovers with up to 3 settings. 
















































The installation is very important!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Focal (Notabora2)*

Mind if I ask why you went with a center channel, how you have it set up (crossover/install)?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Focal (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Please dont laugh but I have build a show/go car. Not the best in either world so I have make some compromises. 
I went with the center channel because I am using the Alpine PXA H701. I compete in EMMA....its the eiropean version of IASCA. I competed in the multimedia class before and placed 3rd at one show. Its not really needed because I dont have many 5.1 dvd's i the car. 
As for how I set it up. I am using A sinfoni 90.2 for the front system. Its hooked up as usual. Nothing special.
As for the center speaker setup....I am using one crossover from the KRX3. The mid speaker is bridged for 2 mids and the center is connected normal. I am in the process of making the center pod now. I am not using the Focal pos. The front left and right speakers are being mounted in the pillars. I dont have much time these days, so I usually only work on the car on Saturdays but next week I will be on a 9 day vacation/break from work(US Army) and I will work everyday except sunday to move things along. 
Are you a Focal fan? if you would like to see a few more pics of the speakers, you can see them at these links onmy web.
http://www.bettajetta.com/FocalKRX3II.html
http://www.bettajetta.com/JettaDoorRings.html


----------



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Focal (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_The original 165's cam with a TN47 tweeter, then they moved to a TN51 along with the 165W.
 Ive read the TN47 is a better tweeter than the new TN51. Correct me if Im wrong but the 165Vx has the 47 right? The Utopia and K series have the 51 I thought?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Focal (sappersMKIV)*

I am not sure about the sets that reached America but mine changed. I bought one set and then later that year, I bought the second set. I did not hear much difference in the tweeters because I changed the -db settings but the tn51 is my preference. Both are very good tweeters! I love the both! I have had focal in my car since 2004 and I don't think I will change anytime soon.


----------



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Focal (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_I am not sure about the sets that reached America but mine changed. I bought one set and then later that year, I bought the second set. I did not hear much difference in the tweeters because I changed the -db settings but the tn51 is my preference. Both are very good tweeters! I love the both! I have had focal in my car since 2004 and I don't think I will change anytime soon. 
Love the website. Looks like you know how to hook it up!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Focal (sappersMKIV)*

Im not an expert. I am learning and I try to ask lots of questions when I see a pro in action. I think this helps but some people try to keep their secrets to themselves. Later this season, I will be strategically aim my rear tweets in the C-pillar for better imaging. I am excited to do this. its just so time consuming....but fun. It makes me feel good to say I did it myself!


----------



## 99BlackA4 (Mar 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Not a bad lookin install. Were you in Division (All American)?
Emma = IASCA, once when IASCA was in it's prime. Emma rocks. Too bad they never came stateside, talked to them in 04-05 time frame about coming over at CES. Cool Cats, great Idea, just never panned out..


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (99BlackA4)*

I have been in a couple classes.
Multimedia Experienced
Rookie Unlimited
ESPL

EMMA is pretty cool. I really like it. I hope to have some fun with them next year when I am ready.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Notabora2)*

The multimedia experienced was very challenging. 
Rookie unlimited had many participants. It was a rookie class with over 3000 Euro worth of stereo equipment. 
Eslp is also challenging because you compete with many types of cars. Some cars have disadvanteges based on the type of car.


----------

